# How do I activate uk tivo



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi there 
I have just bought a TiVo PVR10UK. to replace the old one as the old one was a bit worn out. I will probably use it in the bedroom. With the new one it needs to be activated. Can I do this on the internet or do I have to phone? I have tried using the phone number that is shown in the manual but it does not recognize the phone number. could someone give me the right phone number?
thanks for your help


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

By activate, do you mean sign up for a new monthly subscription?

The "new" number is
0844 241 0703

If the unit is already lifetime subbed, then you don't need to activate or change anything, it will just work.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank for that number:up::up::up:
I have a different issue, I wanted to use the other tivo that I have as I wanted to try and sort out a couple of problems. I am loving my tivo which I have used in the last three months or so. I use to have couple of freeview PVRs made by humax. The one thing I hated about those they nether reliably recorded a sires link. The tivo does this with out fail. One of the things I wanted to know is how do you know if mode 0 has been applied as I have got a 42 inch wide screen and the quality seems OK on the best recording setting? As good as a freeview box is anyway. 
Also there are a couple of things that are bugging me, which is why I wanted to get the other tivo working. I have found on both tivos and two diffrent freeview boxes have given me the same problems. One of them is that the red objects manly when it is a sold red, the picture bleeds. Also when connected up to the HiFi it makes a pooping and clicking sound every so often. This does not happen with anything else that is connected to the HiFi. And it s not a week signal on the freeview box.
Has anyone here had the same problems and does anyone know what is making this happen and can I fix it? 
hanks for any help


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

jonmon said:


> One of the things I wanted to know is how do you know if mode 0 has been applied


Does the Tivo have network access?

If yes one can carry out further checks....



> One of them is that the red objects manly when it is a sold red, the picture bleeds.


That sometimes seems to happen.



> Also when connected up to the HiFi it makes a pooping and clicking sound every so often.


It may be worth on Tivo going to Messages & Setup, My Preferences, Audio Options And Television Audio (I think) and reduce output volume level.

Automan.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply :up::up::up:
So the bleeding on the red colour is a common problem then? It seems to happen all the time.

It does have a network card so I could do more tests, not sure what I would do though. I don't get why both tivos are doing it, I thought that it might be something to do with the one that had the network card, but both make a clicking, popping sound. I was wondering if it is to do with the way I have got it all wired up, there is a vhs video connected to it and the aerial lead is going through the tivo and then the vidio and then to the tv. Dont know what to do next really.
thanks for any help


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Sounds like you might be using the TiVo's RF output (aerial) to view from.

It's *far* better quality to connect the TiVo to the TV via a SCART lead instead. 
If you're already using a scart lead, make sure your're using RGB and not composite video

goto the menu
Messages & Setup / Recorder & Set Top / Scart Settings:








and make sure they look like the above.

Some TVs only do RGB on the first (AV1) socket too, so use that.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for that:up:
I have got it connect to the RGB scart socket on the TV and have those settings you have shown. But not sure If cabals are RGB. How can I tell if the cabals are RGB or not. Also does the cabal from the freeview box to the tivo have to be RGB as well as the cabal from the tivo to the TV? 
thanks for your help


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

forgot to say that I think the cabals are RGB as when I changed the settings in the menu you have shown, to just PAL it had dot crawl.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

If the SCART plugs don't have all 21 pins at each end then that's a dead giveway. Failing that you need to unscrew the cable grip and gently prise open the connector - if you're brave enough.
If it's sealed then a light bulb/multimeter continuity test is the only way to be completely sure.

All the cables need to be fully connected to get RGB from the Freeview box, into Tivo and out to the TV. Any weak link will cause the output to be composite.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi again
I have bought two RGB scart cabals which are high quality cabals and put this on the tivo and freeview box. But this has made know difference. I am thinking now that it might be the signal from the arial thats the problem. Can it be possible that the arial leads that go from the wall to the tivo to the freeview box and the video could be faulty in some way? I am wondering if the sound problem is part of the same one as the picture issue. The sound is not distortion of the speakers or a break up in the freeview signal. It is as if it has its own sound coming through the speakers.
thanks for any help


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

When watching LveTV on Tivo how much better (if any) is the picture when you press AUX on the Tivo remote?

Pressing AUX bypasses Tivo's inner workings.

EDIT:
Also please note that on most TV sets not all SCART sockets offer full RGB support.

If possible make sure you are using the first one normally labled AV1 for the feed from your Tivo.

Automan.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

BTW it's 'cables' not 'cabals'.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi 
I pressed the aux button and it does look better when its not going through the tivo. I go by the red button symbol in the corner of the screen amd when its not going through the tivo it is perfect round red circle but when through tivo it is blurred. So I gues its the tivo that makes it not such a good picture

I think the tvs scart sockets are both RGB. on the back of tv AV2 socket says video, s-video and RGB and the other AV1 it says video and RGB.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi 
I was wondering if it is OK to use TiVo on a HD TV? I have recently got a second hand Panasonic TX-P42C10B and was wondering if it is ok connecting it up to the tv using the SCART? I know it want be HD but just wondering if the TV is compatible with the TiVo? I am thinking the TiVo is quite old and, so wasn't sure if it is OK to connect to a HD TV using the SCART. Is the TiVo even digital or does it out put the signal in analog? I have also got a VHS video player connected to the TiVo so I can put programs on tape. Is it OK to use the VHS recorder on a HD TV? Its quit old and think it uses composite SCART, the video is a Sony SLV-SE710
Thanks for help


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Yes, SCART connection should work.


----------

